

Facebook gives devs easy access to Heroku cloud - bbr
http://gigaom.com/cloud/facebook-gives-devs-easy-access-to-heroku-cloud/

======
dreamdu5t
Awesome. It's amazingly simple.

However, Facebook should improve their app ecosystem by changing their
attitude and support for developers before adding new features.

Deployment and hosting of FB apps can be a problem. But compared with having
your app with thousands of satisfied users be disabled without warning or
explanation, it's not a big problem.

